# Colorado Aquarium Society Bowl Shows



## Fishgirl2891 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey guys and i was wondering if anyone has experience w/ this bc i want to show my betta Poseiden and my female Hermine:-?


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I do not. You may wish to get in contact with the aquarium society - perhaps they have a Facebook group, and find out exactly what they need and how they show.


----------



## Fishgirl2891 (Feb 9, 2015)

I dont have Facebook here my little boy is


----------



## Fishgirl2891 (Feb 9, 2015)

Do u like him :question:


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes, he is handsome, but this is the forum for either evaluating show bettas or discussing upcoming shows - and he is not presented properly for show, so I figured it was chat - which goes in other places . You should show him off over in the pictures section, people will love him.


----------



## Fishgirl2891 (Feb 9, 2015)

Im going to show him in March do u think he could have a minisucle chance?


----------



## Fishgirl2891 (Feb 9, 2015)

And what does not properly presented 4 show mean i am new


----------



## Fishgirl2891 (Feb 9, 2015)

hrutan said:


> heis not presented properly for show.


Whaaa sry i am confuse :-?


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

When you present a betta for show or evaluation, he must be shown sideways with a full profile, and fully flared, under bright light. That will display his fins, color, and conformation for us to examine.


----------



## Fishgirl2891 (Feb 9, 2015)

got it thx


----------

